# washer nozzle



## ampedxpinoy (Apr 13, 2005)

My left windshield wiper nozzle doesnt work. I had a slight problem before, but if I held the spray down long enough fluid would come out. Then there was about a 2-3 week period where I did not have wiper fluid. Now I refilled it, and when I try to use it, the left one doesnt spray at all. I tried using a needle to unclog it but nothing happened. With the hood opened nothing was pinching the tubes, and there was no leaking. Nothing was done under the hood, so I don't see how anything may have moved to start pinching the hose. I don't know what else to do. The right, and rear one work fine.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ampedxpinoy said:


> My left windshield wiper nozzle doesnt work. I had a slight problem before, but if I held the spray down long enough fluid would come out. Then there was about a 2-3 week period where I did not have wiper fluid. Now I refilled it, and when I try to use it, the left one doesnt spray at all. I tried using a needle to unclog it but nothing happened. With the hood opened nothing was pinching the tubes, and there was no leaking. Nothing was done under the hood, so I don't see how anything may have moved to start pinching the hose. I don't know what else to do. The right, and rear one work fine.


you might have a blockage in the tube, disconnect the tube andt try flushing it out...


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

try this, switch the left nozzle w/ the right, and see if the problem follows the nozzle or just the side, then you'll sorta narrow down the source of the problem


----------



## ampedxpinoy (Apr 13, 2005)

When it is really hot, the left one seems to work a ltitle bit. WHen it is cooler temperature outside, the nozzle stops working. Im thinking its tree sap, but I havent had the time to take it apart.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

You can try using a high pressure washer (used in carwashes) to flush the tube or check for leaks that might be causing a loss in water pressure


----------

